# [h] Necrons, CSM, Deamons [w] necrons pp [loc] usa



## Zombie Hoard (Sep 12, 2013)

Necron
C'Tan Shard New in Box

CSM
Built, Magnetized, and Primered Black w original boxes and bits

3 Rhinos
Predator

Built and Primered Black
2 Lords
10 Chosen
Lucius the Eternal

New in Box
Defiler

Daemons
New
Nurgling Base
Built and Primered Black
Epidemus

Others may be available if it's a really good trade.

Will Trade 4
Necron in general but specifically
Tomb Blade
Canoptek Scarabs
Canoptek Wraith
Destroyers
Lynchgaurd
Doomsday Arc

Space Marine
Vanguard
Centurions 

Cash Always Preferred in general take 30% off retail for any above OBO. Live in the US.

http://www.dakkadakka.com/s/i/at/at2/2013/11/11/8506a3c9b2061d674d12359a71758498_76091.jpg


----------

